# The petition for divorce showed up today



## harley (Apr 14, 2011)

Does this meam it is over? When this all started we were going to stay at our home together, but she recently decided she needs to move out to an appartment while we are going through the divorce. She has not moved out yet, and the papers showed up. She says it is uncofortable here. I think it is becuase she is confused, but she is not willing to admit it. Her parents have been trying to talk her out of the divorce and I have too. I realize I should have given her more space, and I decided to do this at the end of last week. I know all the pushing not to do this has probably just made her want to do it more. We are suppose to meet with a lawyer next week. I was just wondering if anyone has reconciled while actually going through a divorce. I just think she is upset and does not know what to do. Nothing like abuse or infidelity has happened in our marriage so I just do not understand why she is so set on the divorce.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Consider it done if she filed.

Try to get along as best as you can. DO NOT move out of the marital home. 

Yes, people have reconciled while going through a divorce. My advice to you is to not push her to "save" the marraige right now. You need to find your confidence and let her know you respect her decision, even if you don't agree with it, that you are going to let her go since that is what she wants.


----------



## harley (Apr 14, 2011)

You are right. I need to take my life off of hold. If she changes her mind we will see how things go, and if she doesn't I will have to live with it. I am not doing myself any favors waiting for her to change her mind. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

harley said:


> I am not doing myself any favors waiting for her to change her mind.


Exactly. So right now, carry on as if it's over.


----------

